# names that go with BRIAN?! HELP!



## xpinkyperkyx

hi ladies, we're having a boy and my hubby wants to name him after his dad who died before we met, this is fine except that his dads name was Brian! i've said i can't do that to our son but happy to have it as a second name, now i just need a first name! 

our DD's called Molly Morag and surname's White so it'll be

______Brian White

p.s. i have a lisp so please no 's' and really don't like the hugely popular names like Jack 
thanks in advance x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jake Brian
Mikey Brian
Archie Brian
Toby Brian
Kaden Brian
Adam Brian
Shaun Brian
Joshua Brian
Zack Brian
Harry Brian
Connor Brian


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

ooo some good ones, 
liking 
Jake Brian
Mikey Brian
Archie Brian
Toby Brian and 
harry too


----------



## dumbo1976

My dad's name is Brian and he hates it!!!

Was going to have it as LO's middle name out of respect and my dad answered OVER MY DEAD BODY POOR LITTLE SOD!!!

Alexander Brian
Thomas Brian
Nicholas Brian

Are my faves if I think of any others I'll add them


----------



## tinkerbellkir

i quite like 
Aidan Brian White
Cohen Brian White
Corey Brian White
Connor Brian White
xx


----------



## CedarWood

I like the Toby Brian White and Aiden Brian White that were mentioned.

Other thoughts:

Timothy Brian White

Alexander Brian White

Christopher Brian White

Lucas Brian White


----------



## MUMOF5

I think any name will go really. I dont think that when you are using a name for sentimental reasons that it matters so much whether they 'go' together :shrug:. How about Ryan as a compromise? (its very similar to Bryan/Brian and could be used as a first name??) 

Some other suggestions:

Joseph Brian White
Alfie Brian White
Jacob Brian White
Riley Brian White
George Brian White
xx


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

really like toby and jacob, hubby like peter which i do quite like but i think it needs to grow on me a bit-think i'm gonna keep on with jacob and see what hubby reckons, thanks ladies for all the name help! x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Patrick Brian
Mason Brian
Andrew Brian


----------



## mummaofthree

Coby Brian :)


----------

